
Fucking SwiftUI - epaga
https://fuckingswiftui.com
======
rman666
Interesting site, but why is it necessary to do it with such low class?

~~~
Redoubts
Probably in homage to
[http://fuckingblocksyntax.com/](http://fuckingblocksyntax.com/) &
[http://fuckingclosuresyntax.com/](http://fuckingclosuresyntax.com/)

